# Preferred Turkey Load???



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I haven't bought turkey loads in years and I know they will all work...shot placement and distance matters...blah blah blah, but I recently picked up a new 20 ga for my gal and nephews to use and I need to buy something so I thought I'd ask. There are way more options than there were just 5 years ago, sooo whatcha all using and why? Is there much of a difference or is it mostly marketing?

Thanks!


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

I've always used Remington nitro turkey out of my 20 guage and it has patterned well, now that I got a 12 gauge I'm switching over to long beard xrs which now come in 20 guage as well, if you have the money the new Apex tss might be worth looking at, a little too pricy for me personally, hope you find something that works


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I was going to ask about this exact thing, I was looking at Federal 3rd Degree 3 inch 12ga for it's distance flexibility and was wondering if anyone has shot it.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm trying these. In case of ground shrinkage on spur length. I can catch and release.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Every year there's something new.My son shoots Federal Premium Turkey Mag Shot in 20ga 7shot. And has killed toms over forty yards.I know distance is up to the shooter but have seen his Remington put down birds.Deadgoose usually is up on the newest shells but I don't think we will be changing what works for us.You might have to shop online to find them.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

3.5" longbeard #6 FTW for my 12 GA.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

thill said:


> I haven't bought turkey loads in years and I know they will all work...shot placement and distance matters...blah blah blah, but I recently picked up a new 20 ga for my gal and nephews to use and I need to buy something so I thought I'd ask.


Firefighter will chime in to give you the best for that 20 ga.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

RMH said:


> I'm trying these. In case of ground shrinkage on spur length. I can catch and release.










.....









But, then again. I see no rules in the contest against this...



QDMAMAN said:


> Weapon choice does not matter for scoring purposes.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

SWMbruiser said:


> 3.5" longbeard #6 FTW for my 12 GA.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Be sure to wear shoulder pads and earmuffs.

L & O


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Liver and Onions said:


> Be sure to wear shoulder pads and earmuffs.
> 
> L & O


Nah, just put my man pants on in the morning

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

Jimbos said:


> I was going to ask about this exact thing, I was looking at Federal 3rd Degree 3 inch 12ga for it's distance flexibility and was wondering if anyone has shot it.


Uncle and I burned through boxes of the 3rd degree. 5 different guns and multiple chokes. All patterned like absolute crap. Don't waste your money on that garbage. I've had great success with the longbeard xr and it patterns great out of almost any gun I've tried.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

ON ICE said:


> Uncle and I burned through boxes of the 3rd degree. 5 different guns and multiple chokes. All patterned like absolute crap. Don't waste your money on that garbage. I've had great success with the longbeard xr and it patterns great out of almost any gun I've tried.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


Thanks for letting me know, I used to have a hell of a time shooting anything out of this gun other then plain jane Winchester ammo for deer, I'll stick to it then....

Any favorite shot size?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Firefighter will chime in to give you the best for that 20 ga.



Indeed, and this would be it with commercially available stuff:

://www.federalpremium.com/ammunition/shotshell/family/heavyweight-tss/heavyweight-tss/

Number 9s hold turkey killing energy far beyond where anyone should shoot, which is about 78 yards. 

The key is finding a choke your gun likes. 

I suggest Indian Creek, Trulok or Sumtoy.


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Heavy shot brings down them wood chickens


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

^This^
If I can just keep it lit


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

3.5 #5 out of my BPS 10ga. Federal premiums


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes there’s a difference. If u reload, TSS is king. If not, Hevi shot is your friend. I prefer Nitro Company, but they’re expensive.


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

Over the years I've found I to be a trial and error process to get the best choke/load combo. For my 20ga it's nitro turkey and a primos choke. For the 12ga semi it's federal 3rd degree and a Carson choke. And, for the 12ga pump, it's the factory full choke and Kent turkey loads in #6


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

I have taken turkeys with several different loads over the years. Because my old Browning had a 2 3/4 chamber, I started with 2 3/4 Remington 4 X 6, remember those? 
Anyway, in my experience.... nothing puts a bird down and dead like Hevi Shot #6. Might be me, might be luck. But that stuff hits like a sledge hammer.


----------



## UncleNorby (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm shooting Federal Flight Control 2 ounce #6 out of my Mossberg 500 with standard full choke.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

bear5 said:


> Over the years I've found I to be a trial and error process to get the best choke/load combo. For my 20ga it's nitro turkey and a primos choke. For the 12ga semi it's federal 3rd degree and a Carson choke. And, for the 12ga pump, it's the factory full choke and Kent turkey loads in #6


How many different chokes and loads did you put thru each gun to settle on the combinations ? Sounds like an expensive day at the range. Nice job for taking the time to get the best available combination for your guns.

L & O


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I personally wouldn't use an improved cylinder, it's typically a skeet tube and I wouldn't rely on it past 30 yards. But in all honesty I don't really know, largely because I haven't tried a turkey load in anything other than a full choke, and I've actually never seen (or read) anyone using an improved cylinder for modern turkey loads. I personally think you'd lose much of the flight dynamics imparted by the constriction of an X-full choke. Can I ask why you want to try an improved cylinder?

Here's an older article that looked at choke tube setups with the Longbeard XR: http://www.nwtf.org/hunt/article/choking-winchester's-long-beard-xr


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Double d's said:


> ^This^
> If I can just keep it lit


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I use Remington Nitro 3inch #5. I know my pattern is good out to 40 yards and as long as in do my part the gun and ammo will do it’s part. I also like the price of the nitros.


----------



## GOBBLERS ROOST (Dec 9, 2008)

THERE IS NO BETTER LOAD ON THE MARKET THAN HEVI SHOT. I'VE TRIED THEM ALL. THE PRICE IS STEEP BUT IT'S NOT GOOSE OR DUCK HUNTING WERE YOU NEED A CASE OF SHELLS EVERY YEAR, AND AFTER ALL THE MONEY AND TIME I PUT INTO A HUNT AND THE ONLY THING BETWEEN ME AND A GOBBLER IS MY TURKEY LOAD- I'M GOING WITH THE BEST-- EVEN IF IT COST $4.50.


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

https://www.federalpremium.com/ammu...ht-low-recoil-with-flitecontrol-wad/pht256f-7

Great load for 20ga with a 2 3/4 in chamber and full choke.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

12ga 3” Hevishot magnum blend 5,6,7 gets my vote. I have a carlson turkey extreme choke and I get pretty good pattern out to 40 with most loads but the hevishot is killer out to 60. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Pretty good review.


----------



## Deer_Hunter1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Ive used an HS undertaker with #6 Remington Nitro Turkey loads in 3"in my 11-87. Goong to try the Longbeard XR with the matching. Carlsons choke. Good to 55-60 yards with 3" shells

Sent from my SM-G900P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Maybe instead of "LOAD" in the title the OP could have suggested LOAD/s. I like to keep both a few HS and Lead in my turkey vest pockets. Dam there are a lot of pockets in those vest. Now if I can ever find them at call. Depending on your terrain in the morning or evening sit or your strategies during midday as well as early season or late season when the ferns are up to your thighs different scenarios may require different patterns. Sure if you are in field, early hardwoods, or pine plantation the long shots may be necessary with the aftermarket tight choke and HS loads. But, if a gobbler draws you into the thicker stuff or if the ferns are up and your longest possible shot is 40 yds on a knoll that ultra tight pattern may not be the best choice if a long bird sneaks up from behind you or your off shoulder flank. Taking a shot with the ultra pattern off balance could result in a miss @ 23 yds. The lead shot will open up your pattern. So, just a simple standard 2 3/4 or 3" shell in those shorter possibly off balance shot scenarios may make a difference between carrying 18 lbs for the oven or Krogers. You do have to make sure both types of ammo shoot at same POA POI on your patterning targets, though.


----------

